# Suchmaschinen-Eintrag richtig setzen



## BG-Web (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem: Ich hab eine Seite bei Google angemeldet. Wenn ich nach der Seite suche, findet Google lediglich den oberen Frame (http://www.Domain.de/up.htm). Er findet aber nicht die index-Datei. An was kann das liegen.

Die Metas hab ich beigelegt, weil vielleicht liegts  ja an dem.

<head>
<title>Der Titel</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="title" content="Titel der Website." />
<meta name="description" content="bla bla bla " />
<meta name="keywords" content="Schlüsselwörter" />
<meta name="language" content="german" />
<meta name="author" content="das bin ich" />
<meta name="copyright" content="Die Copyrights" />
<meta name="robots" content="FOLLOW" />
<meta name="revisit-after" content="3 days" />
<meta name="reply-to" content="kontakt@asdf.de" />
<meta name="document-type" content="Public" />
<meta name="document-state" content="Dynamic" />
<meta name="Publisher" content="ja ich" />
<meta name="Publisher-Email" content="kontakt@asdf.de" />
</head>


Danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Der Held (7. Februar 2003)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das der Fehler ist, aber wenn du ausdrücklich möchtest dass eine Seite aufgenommen wird, solltest du 
<meta name="robots" content="INDEX, FOLLOW"> in den HEAD schreiben, nicht nur FOLLOW.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Februar 2003)

Hi, 

schau mal hier: http://www.drweb.de/suchmaschi... 
und hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20705.html ...

bye


----------

